# Partner Visa subclass 309: After ASIO check



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All,

As per my information my Partner Visa subclass 309's ASIO check is finalized. I want to know that what is the normal practice (duration) of Consulate to issue the visa? anyone who faced the same situation?

Thanks,


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

These days all visas are electronic. It will be attached to your passport number. It is likely you will receive your visa grant letter by email. Just remember to carry that when you travel.

If you do want to get a visa label DIBP now charge A$150 for that. They really are trying to discourage people from requesting a label.

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I believe Koshani was actually asking how long after the ASIO check is finalized can he expect his visa to be granted. Sorry, Koshani, there's no set standard for that, so no way to estimate how long it will take. Hang in there - the ASIO check is the longest part of it for high-risk applicants, so you should be almost there.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know of someone who recently got their visa and has security checks done and I think it was around 3ish weeks. Obviously all embassies are different.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Koshani
Could you please tell me how did you know that your security check process is finalized? I am waiting for the final part were form 80 is processed

Good luck


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Jeremy,

CG has already clarified my post, as i just wanted to know that until when can i expect to get my visa.

Thanks for your reply.......


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Mish and CG...

KitKaat, i got the info via Consulate....

any how i still feel that someone could help to give me information, on above... best would be from any country from Pakistan and or Afghanistan..... 

Thanks


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Koshani as i see your Profile you are from Afghanistan and your Visa would be process in Dubai General Consulate , 

There is not Standard time frame for Final Decision , I saw some post on this forum which decision made in 2 days and some one waiting more then 3 months and no news yet. 

can you please let me know did you complete medical check and PCC?
and when you applied?


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

mans4, thanks for the shade over the requested question... regarding your questions; yeah i have done those paperworks... and my case was applied somehow 2 years ago... and the security check process took more then 18 months...


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

so just wait for decision i heard usual time is 3 weeks. but its different , i am also in same point and waiting for final decision


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

mans4 same reverse question from you? when you have submitted your case, when you got the clearance of ASIO and how you got the info?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

OMG
That's definitely bad news for us too 
We are waiting for this security check process
We applied on 8 Oct 2013 and our CO send form 80 to ASIO on late March 2014


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

yes KitKaat looks like.... as what i saw; me and my friend both faced the same fate... as his security check got more then 2 years....


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Koshani said:


> mans4 same reverse question from you? when you have submitted your case, when you got the clearance of ASIO and how you got the info?


I have been applied in May 2013 , and one week ago i received a email confirmation for waiting for decision 
I dont know when my case forwarded to ASIO ,


----------



## muharram.ict (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello dear Koshani, im also from Afg and my case is lodged in dubai. can you please tell me when did you applied for visa 309? i applied the same visa in 13-8-2013 and still they say it is on AUSIO Checks. thanks


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

hello - am new in this forum and am happy to be one of members -- i lodged my application in dubai 19 june 2013 - am living in saudia and my country is sudan - waiting for my PMV for 14 months now


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Muharram, sorry for late reply... Muharram; my case was submitted in Oct 2012, and my case is on final review since few weeks time.... 

Regarding your case, ASIO check doesnt have time limit, as it might take 6 months or 2 years depends.... the thing which you need to do is passions as consulate will not give you any detail or answer as they are not allowed... i can pray for you- best of luck...


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

sudani, consulate's previous practice is changed. previously the processing time for all cases were like 9-12 months (even few people got their visa sooner then their time limit), but now cases are pending with them even more then 2 and half years (as my friend's case).... People say that they are loaded with alot of cases.... so best of luck for your too...


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear Koshani , when they informed you ,the case forwarded for final assessment ?
Did you get your Visa?


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

its now like 3 weeks that they informed us that the case is sent for final review... Yet i didnt get my visa..


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Koshani said:


> its now like 3 weeks that they informed us that the case is sent for final review... Yet i didnt get my visa..


Once you got i please let me know we are both in same stage

Thanks.


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

mans4 ...with pleasure... you please update me too.... and best of luck


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> I believe Koshani was actually asking how long after the ASIO check is finalized can he expect his visa to be granted. Sorry, Koshani, there's no set standard for that, so no way to estimate how long it will take. Hang in there - the ASIO check is the longest part of it for high-risk applicants, so you should be almost there.


hi CG , Am waiting for security check - its 14 months since i lodged my application from dubai - my quesion is : can i apply for visitor visa while am waiting for my PMV ? what the percentage of visitor visa granting - which evidence help me to get my visitor visa ? i need your advise pls .. thanx alot


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish can probably help you with this better than I can. Hopefully she'll see your post. I don't think visitor visas through Dubai are approved very often, but she can tell you for sure.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Mish can probably help you with this better than I can. Hopefully she'll see your post. I don't think visitor visas through Dubai are approved very often, but she can tell you for sure.


thanx alot - yes mish helped me before when i ask her , and i wanted ur answer about percentage of granting because you and mish always give great and nice advises - thanx CG AND MISH


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

She knows more about that topic than I do, so I'd defer to her on that one.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sudani said:


> hi CG , Am waiting for security check - its 14 months since i lodged my application from dubai - my quesion is : can i apply for visitor visa while am waiting for my PMV ? what the percentage of visitor visa granting - which evidence help me to get my visitor visa ? i need your advise pls .. thanx alot


As CG said visitor visas from a high risk country than are non sponsored are very hard to get but .... consider Saudi Arabia is a rich country you may be in with a shot (if any country has a shot it will be Saudi Arabia!). However, being from Sudan may pose any issue. However you have nothing to lose and everything to gain 

You need to show as much as you can to show you will go home. Do you rent or own a house? Provide house ownership or rental agreement. Provide bank statement. Provide a letter from your job saying how long your leave is and that you have a job to return to.

Your fiancee will need to provide a letter of invitation with a copy of her passport or birth certificate the letter should say she is inviting you and what you will do and also mention the pmv and how you won't jeopardise it. I presume you will stay with her so she needs to show rental lease or a rates notice. She can also provide a bank statement but they may not consider it (ours the co said that they would not consider my funds).

Good luck with it all and let me know how you go . I always hope to see a successful tourist visa application from a high risk country.

Any more questions please ask


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> She knows more about that topic than I do, so I'd defer to her on that one.


Awwww thanks CG


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> As CG said visitor visas from a high risk country than are non sponsored are very hard to get but .... consider Saudi Arabia is a rich country you may be in with a shot (if any country has a shot it will be Saudi Arabia!). However, being from Sudan may pose any issue. However you have nothing to lose and everything to gain
> 
> You need to show as much as you can to show you will go home. Do you rent or own a house? Provide house ownership or rental agreement. Provide bank statement. Provide a letter from your job saying how long your leave is and that you have a job to return to.
> 
> ...


thanx alot mish for your advise - sure ill let you know when i get it inshallah but ill be happy if i got my pmv before going through visitor visa submission - thanx again


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

as promised especially to Mans4 to notify you all once i get my visa... i have got it.. and thanks to all for your informative advises.. especially to moderators and senior members whom are always the time of needed thoughts.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Koshani said:


> as promised especially to Mans4 to notify you all once i get my visa... i have got it.. and thanks to all for your informative advises.. especially to moderators and senior members whom are always the time of needed thoughts.[/QUOTE
> 
> congrats koshani - am so happy for you - hope we got our visas soon to all -- pls show me ur details - when and where you lodged ?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Koshani

Congratulations !! Have a great life in OZ


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Hi Koshani
Thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us all. It's always great to hear when someone finally gets their good news. Time to celebrate and enjoy your life together in Oz.  cheers...



Koshani said:


> as promised especially to Mans4 to notify you all once i get my visa... i have got it.. and thanks to all for your informative advises.. especially to moderators and senior members whom are always the time of needed thoughts.


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations Koshani and thanks or inform us. one more question do you had any interview with them ?


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

My Visa grant Finally after 16 month today , I am much happy and I really appreciated you all on this forum to help and guide me on this long time.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mans4 said:


> My Visa grant Finally after 16 month today , I am much happy and I really appreciated you all on this forum to help and guide me on this long time.


Congrats! Enjoy your life in oz


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congrats & good luck!*

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news. 16 months is a long time to wait... but you can both relax and celebrate now. Enjoy your lives together in Oz. 



mans4 said:


> My Visa grant Finally after 16 month today , I am much happy and I really appreciated you all on this forum to help and guide me on this long time.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Mans4 - congratulations for the grant, wish you best of luck !


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

BIG congrats, mans4! Your patience paid off.


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you all , I was shocked actually when i received grant last night , 

because actually i did received a email last month form immigration and i was told my case forwarded for final decision and call them 2 days ago this time i was told " your case is under review and everything was complete would be forward for final decision and need at least 3 weeks to result come out. " 

Grant showing in same day of call 7september visa granted.


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

mans4 said:


> My Visa grant Finally after 16 month today , I am much happy and I really appreciated you all on this forum to help and guide me on this long time.


congratulation mans4 - am so happy for you -enjoy - i applied at june 2013 from dubai - i wish to hear good news soon and i hope the best for all


----------



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

sudani said:


> congratulation mans4 - am so happy for you -enjoy - i applied at june 2013 from dubai - i wish to hear good news soon and i hope the best for all


Thanks Sudani and i wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all,,,sorry i couldnt manage to reach to some of the comments... my visa details are as below... and please note that i have been interviewed- perhaps two times due to some certain questions... thanks once again for the congrats notes from our forum members...

I am Afghan Citizen and I applied from Dubai Consulate
Applied Date: 25 October 2012
Visa Granted: 2 September 2014


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

You had to wait for almost 2 years Koshani? Must be really hard.
Glad for your grant and good luck with your future!


----------



## Koshani (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes Tania TM you heard me right  it took like 2 years  Thanks alot for your wish..


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> As CG said visitor visas from a high risk country than are non sponsored are very hard to get but .... consider Saudi Arabia is a rich country you may be in with a shot (if any country has a shot it will be Saudi Arabia!). However, being from Sudan may pose any issue. However you have nothing to lose and everything to gain
> 
> You need to show as much as you can to show you will go home. Do you rent or own a house? Provide house ownership or rental agreement. Provide bank statement. Provide a letter from your job saying how long your leave is and that you have a job to return to.
> 
> ...


hello mish - as i promise ill let you know if i got my tourist visa - finally i got it  am so happy - thanx alot for you and CG FOR YOUR ADVISES - hope the best for all


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

sudani said:


> hello mish - as i promise ill let you know if i got my tourist visa - finally i got it  am so happy - thanx alot for you and CG FOR YOUR ADVISES - hope the best for all


Woo hoo congrats . How long is it for? Out of curiosity does it come with a no further stay clause?


----------



## sudani (Aug 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> Woo hoo congrats . How long is it for? Out of curiosity does it come with a no further stay clause?


thanx mish  its single entry for 3 months


----------

